# Bell Delirium crash report - WEAR A HELMET!



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi guys

Today I had the "oportunity" to see how my helmet performs in a crash. I was riding a narrow singletrack with the sun in front of me, so I didn't see a rock on the side of the trail. My right pedal smashed into the rock and I flew over the bars, landing on my head and right side of my body (I was doing 12-15 mph at that moment). My head crashed into a sharp slate rock, but I was wearing my helmet (8 year old Bell Delirium). When I stood up I noticed that my helmet was broken and my neck hurt, but my head was just fine.

Fortunately I'm just bruised and my neck hurts if I move it, but my skull is in one piece, I just have a barely noticeable lump on my forehead. You can see how the rock destroyed the helmet. My scalp was absolutely untouched, The helmet did it's job :thumbsup:

Guys, be careful on your rides and do always wear a helmet, they really protect you.

PS: Curiously, I ordered a new helmet last week (which is on the way), as I knew that I should replace this helmet which is 8 years old. I didn't expect this to happen, but I'm glad I did, as I now have a helmet to use when I recover


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! Glad your noggin is OK. Hope the strains, sprains, and bruises heal soon.

I'm new to this, but from riding motorcycles years ago and wearing Bell helmets, I just naturally gravitated toward Bell for a bike helmet. Glad I did after reading this, and other stories like it. I have a Bell Faction on its way to me - the black one with the [email protected] Jimbo grafix.


----------



## HardtailTrailRider (Jan 30, 2013)

Bell does make great helmets! I have a Bell Cedric Gracia Signature Ed. and am a huge fan of their lineup. It doesn't matter which design the helmet is, they all do their job excellently.

Glad to hear your head is ok! Hope the neck works its self out before your bike gets too dusty


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Wow that thing took a beating! You think it got smashed even more because it was so old? I have a Giro which I think is owned by Bell and it saved my head a couple times!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

better load up on some ibuprofen cause the neck is going to hurt worse in the next few days! Glad you're walking!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. One week after the accident I'm almost completely recovered, barely no neck pain. I think I'll go for a short ride and see how I feel!



dundundata said:


> Wow that thing took a beating! You think it got smashed even more because it was so old? I have a Giro which I think is owned by Bell and it saved my head a couple times!


I think it was a combination of:

a) The helmet was oldish, but to me it feels like the foam was still in good condition
b) A sharp edge of a rock smashed right into one of the thinnest sections of the helmet (a "bridge" between two ventilation openings), and that probably caused the crack along the whole helmet and the front-right side to separate.

Thanks again for your comments


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, looks like a nice hit. 

When you see damage like that, you think money well spend and thank God for the common sense to wear it. 

Glad you are ok.


----------

